# Droid 2 CM7-GB Tricked Out ICS Style!



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

Droid 2 CM7-GB Tricked Out ICS Style!​





​
You must be on the OTA GB. Will not work on the leaked GB version​
Build-2 Change Log!:
Removed theme chooser, theme manager, and ICSTheme.
Now ics look is coming from framework-res.apk, System Ui and more
ICS boot animation
This will also later on become CM9 With little bugs​
To download click the link then download build and Gapps.​http://www.mediafire.../?86d060xsg1b3i​I am not responsible for anything that might happen to your phone.​
Have Fun!​
Credit: Xyler, Revnumbers, And all the people that helped with CM7-GB​


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

It's nice to see more D2 development.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

Very cool! (Get it? ICS...those are cold







). Is this mostly asthetic, or is there tweaks and such? Thank you for your work. Glad to see you join the ICS D2 team as well!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes! Dl now


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

Cstryon said:


> Very cool! (Get it? ICS...those are cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im probably not going to do tweaks but very likely on my soon ICS Build. Im getting info on CM9. So i have flashed the pre-alpha cm9 on my phone for info.


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

Just finished getting info off cm9, back on my ROM and working on next build!


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Is this 1st build just cm7 with the ICS theme from the market? I just want to make sure before I flash it. That's my setup as of now.


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

ldopa said:


> Is this 1st build just cm7 with the ICS theme from the market? I just want to make sure before I flash it. That's my setup as of now.


Yes, But wait 10 min and build 2 will have removed theme chooser, theme manager, and ics theme off market. ICS look will come from framework-res and ui and more but i will flash build 2 on my phone and see if it works


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

Build 2 now in folder i will add change log on the topic post


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

If theirs anything you guys might want ill try to put it in. And if you want a certain app you want me to put in and make it a system app dont hesitate to ask ill make you a personal zip.


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

As I said I'm working on a little bugs CM9 for droid 2 but I can't take a chance of losing my phone it takes a HUGE part of my life.
So if you or someone you know has a droid 2 lying around collecting dust please see if you can donate it. If you would like to donate just say so on this forum and give me your email adress and ill email you the shiping adress. It would be really helpful and will give us some CM9!!!!!!!


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

So I'm on revs 12/19 build. Can I just wipe cache and dalvik to flash this or do I have to do a full wipe? I would like to try this!


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

You don't need to wipe anything coming from 12/19 make sure you get build 2 now avalible


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm a little confused as to what this is exactly. Is this cm7 themed to look like ics? How is this different from installing an ics theme?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

I replaced framework files to make it look like cm9. But I am working on making this a cm9. I test it on the Droid 2 emulater I made then I flash but home key 3g stuff Like that wont work on my cm9


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

This is a good project, I was thinking of making something like this myself until CM9 was more stable.
Good work though


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

OK so I flashed it, but my theme was the moto gingerblur cm7 theme. I could tell the icons had changed, but the status bar was still the blur theme. I only wiped cache and dalvik from the 12/19 build. I'm guessing I'm gonna have to wipe it all if this is gonna work right huh?


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

ldopa said:


> OK so I flashed it, but my theme was the moto gingerblur cm7 theme. I could tell the icons had changed, but the status bar was still the blur theme. I only wiped cache and dalvik from the 12/19 build. I'm guessing I'm gonna have to wipe it all if this is gonna work right huh?


Try going to theme manager and selecting system as the theme.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought the theme manager was removed. It wasnt in my app drawer and the Xyler said that he removed the theme chooser in the 2nd build. Am I missing something? Im back on 12/19 now for the moment.


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm in that case try setting it back to system before flashing.


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

Give me 30min I will upload build 1 with theme stuff


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. I'll try it


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry for wait mediafire taking forever to upload build 1


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

trying to reupload build 1 mediafire sucks at uploading


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

If you dont have ICS status bar do this

1.Flash build 1 thats in folder
2.Go to theme chooser
3.Choose System Theme
4.Flash build 2


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

I just did that and it didn't work.








I went from 12/19 
Wipe cache and dalvik 
Build 1
Change to system theme 
Reboot to fully apply system theme 
Boot into recovery 
Wipe cache and dalvik 
Build 2 
Icons are ics, but everything else is still system theme (status bar, dialer etc..) 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

Try flashing 1st then apply ics theme then apply system theme if u have ics status bar flash build 2


----------



## Xyler (Nov 28, 2011)

Also uninstall any other themes on your Droid 2


----------

